

Watching Your Customers is Brutal - joshlong
http://blog.teamtreehouse.com/watching-your-customers-is-brutal

======
jstanley
The part that struck me most was

"We’ve prioritized fixing the on-boarding problem and it’ll get sorted out in
a quick 2-week iteration by one of our Designers."

Obviously I don't know anything about this system, but where I work a 2-week
iteration is not quick. This sounds like the sort of problem we would fix in
an afternoon.

~~~
djt
I think treehouse is a relatively small operation that is built to be cash low
positive. I imagine the 2 weeks will include testing their theories etc too,
which takes time

